# Old school JBL monster 6x9s T595



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Saw these on ebay while looking for some of the supposed replacements to the actual 595 legends from the 80's

Rare Old School JBL T595 Limited 6X9 speakers BNIB - eBay (item 200582259389 end time Mar-31-11 20:50:58 PDT)


I was actually looking for these when I found those .

Harman Audio - T696


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

did someone here get them? ..for $350


----------

